

Combinator v1.1 - A simple Hacker News client for Windows Phone. - miguelos
http://windowsphone.com/s?appid=a5275a3f-6611-48f6-bd62-7382eda4c028

======
slug
I don't own a windows phone and don't use any of these kind of apps, but
doesn't the own existence of web site related apps represents a failure of
said website to provide a decent web interface to mobile platforms?

I'm not referring in particular to hacker news or to this app, but websites in
general that "need" a mobile app to properly or easily use it.

~~~
miguelos
<http://ihackernews.com/> is an excellent Hacker News mobile website. It also
provides the third-party Hacker News API used by Combinator.

The problem is that Windows Phone doesn't allow users to pin website icons to
their start screen (you can pin a static web page preview but it doesn't look
very good). Fortunately, <http://www.web2tile.com> solves this issue, but not
enough people are aware it exists. I may try to build a native app for it, but
I'm not sure Microsoft would allow it.

~~~
Kenan
I own a Windows Phone and I use ihackernews daily for browsing. web2tile looks
interesting, though I seem to have a preference of not pinning websites (I
just bookmark them).

------
rogihee
Hi Miguel, you beat me to it :-).

I just released my app today: [http://www.windowsphone.com/nl-
NL/apps/c7c617bb-689b-476d-a3...](http://www.windowsphone.com/nl-
NL/apps/c7c617bb-689b-476d-a3c1-69e3e06602fd)

Working on comments....

~~~
MikeW
I just had a look at it, going back from a page to the listings gives a full
second of a lag/black screen while the Top article screen is being recreated.

You truncate all the article titles. Don't do that, it means I can't read
them.

~~~
rogihee
I tried to create the app as closely as the mail app which does exactly the
same with truncating, it is part of the Metro style. If you click on an item
you will see the full item title.

I'll look into the animation between the item page and main page.

------
Honzo
Very sexy. Wish I could get this for Android.

~~~
airlocksoftware
Shameless plug: here's my (free) Hacker News app for Android. I've tried my
hardest to make it sexy.
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.airlocksoftware.ha...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.airlocksoftware.hackernews)

~~~
Honzo
Sweet! I was wondering if someone would point one out for me.

------
newman314
This is nice. Would love to see a webOS version =)

I usually use iCombinator but it seems that it times out quite a bit and the
formatting is iffy (width)

------
eps
Looks nice, really very nice, but it has the same fundamental problem as other
HN apps - too few items per page. I really want 20-30 headlines in teenie-
tiny, but legible font. Content density is the main visual property of the
original site and no mobile client has reproduced it faithfully yet. Still
waiting... ;)

~~~
dpark
20-30 headlines on a phone? On my 1400x900 laptop screen, I only see 23.

------
nuttendorfer
App looks very nice. Just one issue: How can I see comments? This is a major
point for me and a better interface would help, it's impossible to read
comments on a small screen via the web interface.

The scrollbar could also use more visibility.

~~~
match
I agree. The app works well enough but the main reason I want to use it is for
comment support.

------
gokhan
How was your experience with Caliburn Micro?

~~~
miguelos
Not so good. MVVM is fairly new to me and I find hard not to just use code-
behind.

I think I prefer MVVM Light, mostly because of design-time data.

------
LoungeFlyZ
Very nice! I have been looking for a nice app for WP. thx

------
Derbasti
Awesome! Now I want a good one for the iPad, please!

------
kunashe
Thanks dude. I like this.

------
antirez
very cool fonts and typography in general, great work.

------
alph
sweet

